

How to Turn Your Ideas into a Shipping Product - sherm8n
http://blog.goodsense.io/2013/03/19/how-to-turn-your-ideas-into-a-shipping-product/

======
sherm8n
I'm curious developers. What are your relationships with product managers
like? I've been on both sides.

When I was a developer I always convinced product managers to work on features
that I thought were needed. As a product manager I did the opposite and
convinced developers that their features weren't as important.

It was always an internal struggle playing both sides.

